# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  How can I determine the size (in megabytes) of a Access table ?

## kim

Thank you !

----------


## Anbu

Export the table using CSV (or some other method) and find the size.  :Confused:

----------


## Andre

Hi Kim,

try this, import the attached file to your database and run the proc. xTableSize with tablename(e.g. xTableSize("your table"),
easiest from VB Editor and you´ll get an approximate value for the size of the data stored in this table.(considered are datatypes and actual number of records)


NOTE: If you get an error running the proc, it may be necessary to set the reference to a DAO library(3.5 or 3.6).

----------

